# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  [BH] Đồ cơ khí -linh tinh- máy - có cập nhật

## Tuan Kieu

có vài món linh tinh bán , bác nào cần liên hệ ạ. 0903 sáu 45 096 tuấn .

máy vô vỏ xe máy(đã bán) ,xe hơi điện 1 pha 220v ,còn xài được bình thường giá em nó đi là 3500 k


booster khí SMC (vẫn còn,để lại làm dự án cấp hơi miễn phí cho bà con công nhân) hàng khủng dùng cho 5-7 máy cnc một lúc ,thể tích bình lớn . thông số như hình ,hàng tồn kho chưa xài . giá chia tay em nó 4000k




2 khối V đúc dùng đo kiểm chi tiết tròn , giá 1 cặp là 500k (đã bán)



bàn đo phẳng ,giá 300k (đã bán)


rotor shield cho spindle máy cnc , giá 200k (đã bán )

khối v giá 200k (đã bán)

H chuẩn giá 200k (đã bán)


ụ dao khoan cho máy tiện cnc, moriseiki hợp em nó luôn ,hàng chưa xài giá chia tay 1000k (đã bán)



cặp rùa nhật ,hàng trau bò bao bền dùng di chuyển máy ,giá đi cả cặp 3000k(đã bán)

----------

cm320, nguyenthanhhoang88

----------


## itanium7000

> 2 khối V đúc dùng đo kiểm chi tiết tròn , giá 1 cặp là 500k


Cho em lấy cặp V này nhé?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ok bác nhắn tin gạch vào dt em nha. thứ 2 bác chuyển tiền ,em ship hàng theo địa chỉ bác nhắn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em lấy cái này nhé. chút xíu em mới nhắn gạch vào dt dc, nhưng chắc chắn là lấy.

p/s: em vừa gọi xác nhận lấy cái đầu này, và hy vọng anh giúp dùm em xem cái collet gắn vào cái miệng côn là loại nào để em biết mà tìm. Cảm ơn anh trước. Thứ 2 em chuyển tiền và nhắn địa chỉ cho anh, anh ship dùm em tín thành hoặc viettel đều dc.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Em lấy cái này nhé. chút xíu em mới nhắn gạch vào dt dc, nhưng chắc chắn là lấy.
> 
> p/s: em vừa gọi xác nhận lấy cái đầu này, và hy vọng anh giúp dùm em xem cái collet gắn vào cái miệng côn là loại nào để em biết mà tìm. Cảm ơn anh trước. Thứ 2 em chuyển tiền và nhắn địa chỉ cho anh, anh ship dùm em tín thành hoặc viettel đều dc.


ok ship viettel . thông tin collet mình sẽ tìm hiểu, có sẽ báo lại bạn. cám ơn bạn

----------


## Tuan Kieu

máy sạc gas lạnh xe oto cho bác nào thích sửa xe , giá 2600k . em cũng chưa biết tét thế nào nữa,ko bít xài




(đã bán)

----------


## Tuancoi

Ko gọi đc cho bác chủ

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Ko gọi đc cho bác chủ


nhầm số hoặc kẹt mạng. hi hi

----------


## Tuan Kieu

cập nhật : 2 khối V chuẩn bác itanium7000 đặt, đầu khoan máy tiện bác romeo đặt. 2 con rùa bác duy gạch rùi ạ . Các bác vui lòng nhắn địa chỉ vào viber ,zalo hoặc pm tin nhắn em ạ . Lh 0903 sáu 45096.

- em có nhiều gá gia công , hôm bữa có mấy bác hỏi em còn không , bác nào cần liên hệ em ạ .  hình minh họa như này ạ . Nếu ko ai cần nguyên bộ như zậy thì em lại buồn buồn tháo ra vậy . hi hi . một bộ nguyên khoảng 20-28kg. em để lại 500k/bộ nha. đầy đủ cơ cấu kẹp khí nén như hình ạ.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bác xem giúp em cái collet của cái đầu đó nhé  :Smile:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Bác xem giúp em cái collet của cái đầu đó nhé


cái collet chưa tìm dc thông tin nhé . Em nghĩ nó giống với những cái máy tiện đang xài ngoài bãi thôi . tại bực cái là mình ko có tool chuyên dụng để mở cái nút ra ,xem collet nbs có vửa nó ko . Nếu bạn ko sợ trầy trụa thì mình dùng cái đột gõ để tháo cái nút ra được ko? tại sợ trầy ,mất đẹp .

----------


## hung1706

@Romeo
Cái Nut xài cờ lê móc nhé, ra mấy tiệm Liên Hưng hay Cẩm Ký...vv là có. 
Nhìn nut đoán dùng collet ER32.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

er32 vậy cũng dễ kiếm mà phai không ? Bác romeo có múc ko nào? 
  update : cái máy vô vỏ bán rùi nha . thanks mọi người

----------


## hung1706

em đoán vậy thui chứ nếu muốn rõ thì phải ướm thử mới biết dc ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

em có 2 cái bồn inox 316 , dùng để filter hóa chất . thành bồn dày 10mm , hàng japan made in . có bác nào quan tâm ko thì tối em rảnh lôi ra làm phát hình . đường kính bồn 500mm cao 1200 , có nắp đậy . ống vào ,ồng ra phi khoảng 100mm .nặng tầm 100kg . giá ve chai 3500.000 vnđ/ bình . hi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em múc bác ơi, sáng đầu tuần em nhiều việc quá, ngày mai thứ 3 em chuyển tiền buổi sáng, bác inbox dùm em tài khoản nhé.

----------


## pvkhai

> em có 2 cái bồn inox 316 , dùng để filter hóa chất . thành bồn dày 10mm , hàng japan made in . có bác nào quan tâm ko thì tối em rảnh lôi ra làm phát hình . đường kính bồn 500mm cao 1200 , có nắp đậy . ống vào ,ồng ra phi khoảng 100mm .nặng tầm 100kg . giá ve chai 3500.000 vnđ/ bình . hi


Tôi đang quan tâm, bác cho xem hình với, nếu được về chế cháo cho ...vui.

----------


## toanho

Bàn đo phẳng em lấy nhé. Vừa gừi tin nhắn qua số của bác Tuấn số của em 083 cuối.

Và cái H chuẩn nầy

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Bàn đo phẳng em lấy nhé. Vừa gừi tin nhắn qua số của bác Tuấn số của em 083 cuối.
> 
> Và cái H chuẩn nầy


sorry bác . có bác nào đo lấy trước rồi ạ .
cập nhật : các hình trên chỉ còn lại gá gia công , máy sạc gas lạnh ,ke vuông,rotor shield,air booster, tủ điện .

em sẽ cập nhật hàng mới tiếp theo sau ạ .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Em múc bác ơi, sáng đầu tuần em nhiều việc quá, ngày mai thứ 3 em chuyển tiền buổi sáng, bác inbox dùm em tài khoản nhé.


đã inbox thông tin cho bác. sorry vì giờ mới thấy bài bác.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

tình hình là có cái gan ,lòng ,phao câu ruột gà,chân gà nhìn hay hay . bác nào gạch chỗ nào thị em chặt khúc đó . Tuy nhiên ưu tiên bác nào mua cả con gà.  em liệt kê như sau nha :
 Gan gà(đã bán) : là tủ điện bị xơ gan ,con lại như hình . giá cho cái tủ này là 600k thui ạ. 



lòng gà :(đã bán)  là nguyên hệ thủy lực gồm bơm , hai van solenonid , bộ nguồn ,quạt giải nhiệt ,xy lanh . giá bộ lòng 1800k


phao câu  :Frown: đã bán) có cái phao đo level hóa chất , bác nào thích thì 300k .

ruột gà  :Frown: đã bán) hệ điều khiển khí nén ,regulator ,solenoid khí,van chỉnh áp  . giá 500k .

chân gà  :Frown: đã bán) cái này là xương , 1 cái tay cầm là van đóng mở khiển khí nén để fill hóa chất . bác nào kết 200k ạ.

xương gà : khung nhôm định hình đã gắn sẵn như các hình trên , em cứ kg cân ạ 45k /kg nha .

 thôi bác nào mua cả con gà em để lại 3000k cho nhanh . đỡ mẻ phải dao

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Tôi đang quan tâm, bác cho xem hình với, nếu được về chế cháo cho ...vui.


cái bồn như thế này ạ. phần nắp siết ốc bằng SS41 , từ phần nắp trở xuống thì hoàn toàn là inox sus304 ạ. Mà nếu bác gấn gần thì dc, xa quá ngại ship nhỉ. hi hi . bác ở hcm thì tiền xe khoảng 800k , em hỗ trợ bác 50% cho vui .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có con robot biến hình này (đã bán) , bác nào thích không ạ . giá bán không thể rẻ hơn . 5000k thui ạ .Con này xài khí nén, cứ cắm khí vào là chạy thui ạ, ko cần điện gì cả. Bác nào mua về mổ xẽ lấy công nghệ ,ý tưởng , quá rẻ . biết bao giờ vn làm được con cùi mía này nhỉ .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

vài đồ linh tinh bác nào cần thì alô em múc ngay nhá :
ms1-(đã bán) - máy ép khí nén , gồm 1 xy lanh khí nén, 1 van ga5t điều khiển lên xuống , bàn gá và xe đẩy đi kèm. toàn bộ 1000k thui ạ .



ms2- (đã bán) gá gia công các loại nhựt bổn ,có điều áp mini trên gá,hôm bữa nhiều bác hỏi ,em có khoảng 30-40 bộ lận . giá 500k (2 xy lanh kẹp) ,700k(3xy lanh kẹp) . post vài tấm hình mẫu bác nào thây phù hợp alô ạ




ms3-(đã bán)  tự nhiên lòi ra cái đề từ đẹp long lanh hiệu mitutoyo này ,mới 93% giá kiến nghị 500k a. em thử nó lực hút kinh khũng keo ko ra nổi.


ms4-(đã bán)  đế kê nồi , bác nào thích thì 200k thui ạ. có khoảng 20 cái



ms5-(đã bán) cơ cấu kẹp thủy lực 500k


tạm thời thế đã em post lên sau .

----------


## thuhanoi

> ms3- tự nhiên lòi ra cái đề từ đẹp long lanh hiệu mitutoyo này ,mới 93% giá kiến nghị 500k a. em thử nó lực hút kinh khũng keo ko ra nổi.


Cái đế từ này còn có vài ba bộ phận, kẹp, nữa chứ bác
Nếu đầy đủ mình gạch nhé

----------


## toanho

Cụ thuhanoi cái gì cũng gom hết á. Vừa gọi điện cho bác ấy đặt gạch nhờ bác ấy tìm thêm 1 cây gá còn thiếu  :Smile:  mấy con khớp nối 6.35 bác không dùng gấp thì để lại cho em nhé, cảm ơn. Xin lổi bác Tuấn spam trong đây 1 tý  :Smile:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ok để tìm xem . có thể lạc đâu đó .mà ko có thì cây phi nào chọt chả vào ta? đùa tí . để kiếm đã.
   ms6- mấy bộ chấu cặp dùng cho mâm cặp 3 chấu -mà cái loại này gắn trên mâm cặp thủy lực . bác nào có đang xài mà nó cũ nát quá thì mua cái này về thay. hàng nhựt mà . giá 1 bộ 3 cái là 100k . hình như có 5 -7 bộ gì đó chưa đếm nữa (đã bán)

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ms-7 (đã bán) có đống nhựa mc nylon này , bác nào tận dụng làm phôi gia công cái khác . kích thước khá lớn h200w80L180 . hoặc w80l180h100 . giá phế liệu 10k / kg .có khoãng 100 kí thui .


ms-8 (để lại cho con chơi lego ) bom từ trường nhựt bổn , kích thước d20h30 màu trắng lực từ 1 hướng duy nhất . có lỗ ren M8 ở đuôi giá 20k/cặp . có khoảng 50 cặp . mà chỉ bán cái màu trắng thui ạ . cái màu đỏ em để cho con em chơi lego . cám ơn ạ.

----------


## pvkhai

> cái bồn như thế này ạ. phần nắp siết ốc bằng SS41 , từ phần nắp trở xuống thì hoàn toàn là inox sus304 ạ. Mà nếu bác gấn gần thì dc, xa quá ngại ship nhỉ. hi hi . bác ở hcm thì tiền xe khoảng 800k , em hỗ trợ bác 50% cho vui .


Cám ơn bác, nhìn qua hình ảnh thì không phù hợp với ý tưởng, hẹn bác dịp khác.
Thanks.

----------


## 501t043

ms-8 bom từ trường nhựt bổn , kích thước d20h30 màu trắng lực từ 1 hướng duy nhất . có lỗ ren M8 ở đuôi giá 20k/cặp . có khoảng 50 cặp . mà chỉ bán cái màu trắng thui ạ . cái màu đỏ em để cho con em chơi lego . cám ơn ạ.

[/QUOTE]

Cái ms-8 này 1 cặp là 2 cái hả bác? Mà 2 cái này là ngược cực nhau (nghĩa là để 2 mặt không tiện lỗ ren với nhau thì chúng hút nhau) hả bác? hay nó cùng cực nhau (để 2 mặt đó nó đẩy nhau). Mà bác coi giúp nó hút mạnh không vậy?

----------


## yamahaymh

Muốn mua tủ điện thôi dc không bác chủ

----------


## ronaldinho_07

bộ bơm thủy lực công suất nhiêu mpa(psi) đó bác

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Muốn mua tủ điện thôi dc không bác chủ


được mà bác . bác thích khúc nào thì chặt khúc đó . hi hi

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> bộ bơm thủy lực công suất nhiêu mpa(psi) đó bác


để em kiểm tra lại đã . chắc phải tháo ra mới biết .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> ms-8 bom từ trường nhựt bổn , kích thước d20h30 màu trắng lực từ 1 hướng duy nhất . có lỗ ren M8 ở đuôi giá 20k/cặp . có khoảng 50 cặp . mà chỉ bán cái màu trắng thui ạ . cái màu đỏ em để cho con em chơi lego . cám ơn ạ.


Cái ms-8 này 1 cặp là 2 cái hả bác? Mà 2 cái này là ngược cực nhau (nghĩa là để 2 mặt không tiện lỗ ren với nhau thì chúng hút nhau) hả bác? hay nó cùng cực nhau (để 2 mặt đó nó đẩy nhau). Mà bác coi giúp nó hút mạnh không vậy?[/QUOTE]

  trời bác tính làm xe đệm từ hay sao mà cần lực đẩy nhau ra? em nghĩ nó đẩy nhau chứ ? vì khi sản xuất người ta chi làm 1 cực . nên tất cả các cục đều cùng cực ==> đẩy nhau phải không? lực hút cũng mạnh , thấy nó hít vào sắt lắc ko rớt xuống đất . hi hi . có đồng hồ đo lực thì hay nhỉ

----------


## Tuan Kieu

Có cái xe tải suzuki 500 kg (đã bán) , trước mua về tạo công việc cho em trai chạy chở hợp đồng cơm ,hàng hóa ... Nay nó sổ lồng ra ngoài làm ăn riêng không có người lái nên bán lại cho anh em diễn đàn giá hữu nghị . Xe đời 2005 , thùng 2.3 ,mui bạt có thiết kế bản vẽ đăng kiểm , hiện vẫn hoạt động tốt . Giấy tờ vẫn chủ cũ đứng tên biển số thành phố hcm, hợp đồng ủy quyền ùy quyền 10 năm em mới xài có 2 năm thui . Em bán giá tốt cho a em diễn đàn có nhu cầu mua chở hàng hóa nhẹ giá khỏi trả là : 85 triệu chẵn . Các chi phí khác như rút hồ sơ ,sang tên ,chuyển vùng người mua tự thanh toán vì em bận lắm ko có time đi tới lui với mấy ông công an. Giấy kiểm định còn hiệu lực 4 tháng . Mua bán xòng phẳng ,trao tiền ,bàn giao xe ,càvẹt ,hồ sơ kiểm định,hợp đồng ủy quuyền ,giấy tay mua bán 2 bên theo đúng pháp luật.
Hình mình họa như bên dưới . Em ưu tiên post cho anh em diễn đàn trước . trong 2 ngày ko có ai mua thì em sẽ bán cho anh em cò lái bên bốnbanh.com, muaban.net , 5giay.vn .... Có nhu cầu liên hệ : 0903 sáu 45096 Gặp Tuấn

----------


## cty686

_mấy bộ chấu cặp dùng cho mâm cặp 3 chấu -mà cái loại này gắn trên mâm cặp thủy lực . bác nào có đang xài mà nó cũ nát quá thì mua cái này về thay. hàng nhựt mà . giá 1 bộ 3 cái là 100k . hình như có 5 -7 bộ gì đó chưa đếm nữa_

Mình muốn mua 1 bộ này và 8 cái ms-8 bom từ trường nhựt bổn. Bạn cho tk nhé.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> _mấy bộ chấu cặp dùng cho mâm cặp 3 chấu -mà cái loại này gắn trên mâm cặp thủy lực . bác nào có đang xài mà nó cũ nát quá thì mua cái này về thay. hàng nhựt mà . giá 1 bộ 3 cái là 100k . hình như có 5 -7 bộ gì đó chưa đếm nữa_
> 
> Mình muốn mua 1 bộ này và 8 cái ms-8 bom từ trường nhựt bổn. Bạn cho tk nhé.


 Sorry bác , hàng hóa chỉ còn lại cái xe thui ạ , đế từ MS-3 thui ạ .

----------


## daomanh_hung

Bác chủ check lại giá,tìm lại đủ bộ kẹp cho đế từ thì mới bán đc bác ơi,bác đang bán = giá mới rồi đó

----------


## thuhanoi

Đế từ giảm giá mình lấy  đi bác

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Đế từ giảm giá mình lấy  đi bác


ms01-(đã bán ) bán cho bác bộ ba con đế từ 1200k . em nó như hình nhé bác . ok pm em lấy số tk nha ,

----------


## cncmaster

> bán cho bác bộ ba con đế từ 1200k . em nó như hình nhé bác . ok pm em lấy số tk nha ,


bác còn bộ đế từ này ko, gạch cho em, số đt: 01674667113. còn bác alo em nhé

----------


## Tuan Kieu

cái này bác thuhanội đến 9h  sáng ngày mai ko lấy thì em ban cho bác cncmaster nha.  thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

> cái này bác thuhanội đến 9h  sáng ngày mai ko lấy thì em ban cho bác cncmaster nha.  thanks


Hi, bác cho cncmaster lấy đi, mình đã mua rồi, sẽ ủng hộ bác món khác

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ok bác . vậy em gạch cho bác cncmaster vậy .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## cncmaster

> ok bác . vậy em gạch cho bác cncmaster vậy .


bác cho e sđt e cho bác địa chỉ của e ah

----------


## Tuan Kieu

(đã bán) cặp v chuẩn ,hộp hiếc đầy đủ ,giấy chứng nhận nguyên bản nhật . khối v đúc phay 8 mặt phẳng chuẩn sai số max 10micron . hình em chụp lúc chưa lau dầu .chứ cái lau dầu xong trắng sáng leng keng như mới nhá. em đã lau dầu thì lười bóc ra chụp lại lắm . bác nào thích thì gạch ngay ợ . giá chát 2500k toàn bộ hộp

----------


## Tuan Kieu

(giảm giá toàn bộ lô còn 3000k) MS 2- có hai bộ đo lỗ từ 35-60mm ,mới chưa xài như hình,đồng hồ so 1/1000 ,phu kiện ,giấy chứng nhận như hình . giá hai hộp là 4000k . ai mua hai hộp em khuyến mãi cho 1 hộp bên dưới như hình đo lổ 18-35mm .xài một vài lần tét gá xong bỏ vào hộp và ko đồng hồ . các bác có thể xài chung đồng hồ


hộp khuyến mãi mua theo set nè :

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ms3- bộ hai thước đo sâu , bán rẻ 900k (đã giảm gia 30%). thước điện tử mất nắp che pin .hoạt động như hình nhé . LH 0903 sáu 45096

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ms4  - tay cầm  phi 10 dài 150 mm , ốc bắt m6 ,mạ thép ko rỉ sáng choang ,bác nào hay làm gá gú thì gắn vô xách khỏe re như bò kéo xe . hi hi . giá rẻ 300k/ 15 cặp em tặng cho cặp bằng nhứạ . mua lẽ giá khác nhe vì lười gói với lại ship xa ship gần


ms5- (đã bán ) tay kẹp kakuta hàng nhật to khung khỏe ,trâu đẹp như hình .còn 5 con giá 500k . mua lẻ thi 150k một em ợ .



ATTACH=CONFIG]22981[/ATTACH]

----------


## daomanh_hung

Xé lẻ đế từ alo e nhé!

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Tuankieu , em lấy hết 5 em clamp kẹp nhé. Nhắn tin cho em số tài khoản ạ.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> anh Tuankieu , em lấy hết 5 em clamp kẹp nhé. Nhắn tin cho em số tài khoản ạ.


ok bác nam , em pm cho bác nhé
 bác cho em đia chỉ vào mail em gui hàng bác ngay

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Xé lẻ đế từ alo e nhé!


sorry anh em bán cho anh master cnc rồi .

----------


## Tuấn

> anh Tuankieu , em lấy hết 5 em clamp kẹp nhé. Nhắn tin cho em số tài khoản ạ.


Bác Nam nhận hàng làm cái rì viu em xem cái kẹp này nó hoạt động ntn nhé. Thanks bác

----------


## Nam CNC

trời thiệt không anh Tuấn , mấy món này anh em dùng nhiều để kẹp nhanh đồ gỗ , gá để hàn , nói chung phải có giàn khung và mấy em này kẹp nhanh , chỉ cần gạt tay gạt vào là tạo ra lực ép liền.

ước lượng cánh tay đòn 30mm, do đó kẹp tối đa 150-200kg là hết xí quách , nhưng hold force ( lực giữ kẹp lên tới tầm 1 ton chứ không ít à ... rất ổn định cho gia công khỏi sợ bị bung kẹp ) , mấy cái này hàng china rất nhiều và rất rẻ , nhưng sắt chấn hơi mỏng , vật liệu không tốt bằng mấy em japan nên mau xuống chất lượng... vậy thôi chứ không gì đặc biệt.


À em nghĩ anh Tuấn nên nghiên cứu mấy món này , nó rất hữu dụng trong mấy cái món gá đồ để phay hay hàn lắm đó.

----------

Tuan Kieu, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## Tuan Kieu

tình hình là nhiều bác hỏi hàng cũ lâu rồi . em update lại trạng thái hàng bàng comment đã bán . cái nào có chữ này là xong phin rồi a em đừng hỏi nữa . cái nào em để trống hoặc ko comment là còn hàng ợ . cám ơn các bác ủng hộ

----------


## Tuấn

> trời thiệt không anh Tuấn , mấy món này anh em dùng nhiều để kẹp nhanh đồ gỗ , gá để hàn , nói chung phải có giàn khung và mấy em này kẹp nhanh , chỉ cần gạt tay gạt vào là tạo ra lực ép liền.
> 
> ước lượng cánh tay đòn 30mm, do đó kẹp tối đa 150-200kg là hết xí quách , nhưng hold force ( lực giữ kẹp lên tới tầm 1 ton chứ không ít à ... rất ổn định cho gia công khỏi sợ bị bung kẹp ) , mấy cái này hàng china rất nhiều và rất rẻ , nhưng sắt chấn hơi mỏng , vật liệu không tốt bằng mấy em japan nên mau xuống chất lượng... vậy thôi chứ không gì đặc biệt.
> 
> 
> À em nghĩ anh Tuấn nên nghiên cứu mấy món này , nó rất hữu dụng trong mấy cái món gá đồ để phay hay hàn lắm đó.


Em chưa nhìn thấy cái này bao giờ đâu bác ui, tại bác chưa gặp em thui, gặp rùi biết liền, nhìn cái mẹt em nó ngu lém bác ợ  :Smile: 

Trước em với cụ DIY 1102 chế con máy hàn ống bị kẹt chỗ cái kẹp, hình nó như thế này bác ạ :



Cái tay cần số 103, chi tiết số 201, 202, 211 ấy bác. Bọn em chế mãi mà nó yếu quá bác ạ, dơ lung tung cả. Bác rì viêu cái kẹp của bác cho em nghía với, biết đâu dùng vào việc này được thì hay quá. Thanks bác

----------


## Tuan Kieu

cái tay kẹp đó tháo từ mấy cái gá hàn này ra nè. cứng cáp hay không do mình thiết kế cơ cấu kẹp thôi ạ. thích lực lớn thì gắn thêm xylanh vào ạ . hi hi . kẹp tay chỉ kẹp chi tiết đơn giản ,mỏng ,yếu thôi chứ nếu dùng khí nén nó bị biến dạng ko tốt cho chất lượng .

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ms6-bán 2 cái router như hình còn xài tốt đầy đủ adapter ,driver...do chuyển sang xài chùa nền ko xử dụng nữa. giá 500k 2 em ợ . 0903 sáu 45096 giảm giá dọn chỗ 400k


ms7- đi thái lan ham hố xách em này về tính độ con xe mà ko ngờ nó ko vửa , lại phải chế bát bủng ko có thời gian làm đành chia tay em nó . nguyên bộ như hình mua bên đó tính ra 1800k , thôi chịu lỗ bán 800k .ai thích lấy giúp em nha . đủ bộ gồm tay thắng , bát dầu, cùm thắng ,nguyên zin chưa xài ,đã có dầu thắng sắn rồi chỉ chế bát gắn vào xai thôi . lh 0903sáu45096 giảm giá dọn chỗ còn 500k

----------


## sunan2105

thùng nam châm của bác còn không
em lấy chục cái nam châm

----------


## sieunhim

Cái router draytek model bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ

----------


## nhattao.cf

Toàn loại hạng năng không vậy ta

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Cái router draytek model bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ


em bán bộ 2 con 500k đó bác . em ko thích xé lẻ

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Toàn loại hạng năng không vậy ta


cảm ơn bác . vậy mà bác ko zớt cái nào sao?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> thùng nam châm của bác còn không
> em lấy chục cái nam châm


cái nam châm con em đang chơi xếp hình . bác thích thì em để cho ít cục xài . chứ mua nhiều em cũng ko bán ợ .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

tiếp tục đăng bán các thứ linh tinh độc hại  ạ. 
 ms7- bộ coupla khí của nitto kohki . hàng như mới và rất mới . hàng tồn chưa xài thanh lý ạ . có cả đực và cái . giá đi trọn ổ như hình là 500k . khuyến mải mấy các cái và đực lẻ .




ms8- bộ chia khí nén . giá trọn ổ như hình 100k 

ms9- bộ linh tinh bằng đồng  nguyên ổ nặng tầm 2 kg . trọn ổ 300k nhá 

bán kiểu này chả lời lãi gì ,chủ yếu giao lưu với a em thôi . ka ka ka

----------


## Nam CNC

đã nhận hàng , hàng rất ngon , đúng theo như mong muốn luôn , nếu có tiếp nhớ báo nha , mình mua tiếp.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> đã nhận hàng , hàng rất ngon , đúng theo như mong muốn luôn , nếu có tiếp nhớ báo nha , mình mua tiếp.


trước có chục con mà bác ở cần thơ hốt một nửa , còn lại bác làm nốt ạ. Khi nào có em lại báo bác vậy.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> cặp v chuẩn ,hộp hiếc đầy đủ ,giấy chứng nhận nguyên bản nhật . khối v đúc phay 8 mặt phẳng chuẩn sai số max 10micron . hình em chụp lúc chưa lau dầu .chứ cái lau dầu xong trắng sáng leng keng như mới nhá. em đã lau dầu thì lười bóc ra chụp lại lắm . bác nào thích thì gạch ngay ợ . giá chát 2500k toàn bộ hộp
> Đính kèm 22967
> Đính kèm 22968
> Đính kèm 22969


đã chia tay em nó . cám ơn bác

----------


## Tuan Kieu

nhân dịp sinh nhật bx ,giảm giá ,update trang 3

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có mấy chục con xilanh khí SMC , D100 stroke 150 , 200. Bác nào cần thi hốt ạ .
 Tại hôm rồi có bác ỡ mãi xa bắc kạn đặt hai con ,sẵn tiện sẳn ảnh úp ảnh lun ạ . giá 200k một em .

----------


## Nam CNC

có hàng clamp kẹp lại chưa anh , đang cần hàng đó anh , tốt nhất là loại cốt vuông vừa rồi và ngon nhất là có tấm đế vuông phía dưới , có gì hú em trước nhá.

----------


## ppgas

> có hàng clamp kẹp lại chưa anh , đang cần hàng đó anh , tốt nhất là loại cốt vuông vừa rồi và ngon nhất là có tấm đế vuông phía dưới , có gì hú em trước nhá.


Tặng cho 2 cái nè. Để xem vứt góc nào nhé.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

cảm ơn sếp , qua em lại hàng đổi hàng tiếp.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

tình hình là cty cho giày bảo hộ nhiều quá em xài ko hết ,dư 5-6 đôi . bác nào cần em để lại 50% giá nhé , là 120k một đôi size 42 . chân em to chỉ đi số 42 thôi ạ . chỉ có duy nhất size 42 . bác nào vừa chân thì múc nhé
 thông tin giày dép các bác tham khảo link nhé .
http://www.hongpham.com.vn/index.php...d=31&Itemid=27
http://dhgroup.vn/giay-bao-ho-thap-co-K14.html
cám ơn . 0903 sáu 45096

----------


## anhxco

> tình hình là cty cho giày bảo hộ nhiều quá em xài ko hết ,dư 5-6 đôi . bác nào cần em để lại 50% giá nhé , là 120k một đôi size 42 . chân em to chỉ đi số 42 thôi ạ . chỉ có duy nhất size 42 . bác nào vừa chân thì múc nhé
>  thông tin giày dép các bác tham khảo link nhé .
> http://www.hongpham.com.vn/index.php...d=31&Itemid=27
> http://dhgroup.vn/giay-bao-ho-thap-co-K14.html
> cám ơn . 0903 sáu 45096


Bác TK ở đâu nhỉ, e lấy 2 đôi size 42 hí!

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Bác TK ở đâu nhỉ, e lấy 2 đôi size 42 hí!


 ok bác , em ở biên hoà ,e  pm số tài khoản cho bác . bác chuyển tiền cho địa chỉ em gửi hàng giúp bác.
thanks

----------


## thanhvp

Vậy còn 4 đôi mình lấy nốt nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

giày gì mà hot vậy ta ??? quen quen hehehe .

----------


## duonghoang

--- Nhà đại ca Nam cung cấp giầy lao động xuất khẩu, anh em nào có nhu cầu cứ liên hệ đại ca đưa giá gốc  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

> giày gì mà hot vậy ta ??? quen quen hehehe .


Nhà mày sản xuất giày hiệu này hả?

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Vậy còn 4 đôi mình lấy nốt nhé


  em ghi nhận nhé. sau khi các bác trước gạch rồi , còn lại bao nhiêu đôi em báo lại cho bác nhé . đôi mới thì mới bán còn mấy đôi lỡ đi 1 2 lần thì em để dùng . bán cho các bác mang tiếng hàng xài rồi . ha ha . 
   Các bác nào em đã nhắn số tài khoản hôm nay ko chuyển xiền thì em sẽ xoá gạch nha. 
cám ơn mn ủng hộ

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bán thanh lý cái băng tải của nhật bản , còn đầy đủ xích và con lăn của hãng tsubaki trên băng chuyền chưa tháo dỡ. ko có tủ điều khiển và động cơ nhé do để lại spare cho máy đang xài .Các bác mua về chỉ cần gắn con moto giảm tốc 2 ngựa là chạy phà phà ,còn điểu khiển thì dễ mà , gắn cb on/ off là xong còn muốn xịn thì thêm con biến tần 3kw điều tốc mất 5 củ nữa. 
  Nói giông dài em thanh lý giá 35 củ  nhé ko bao chi phí cẩu ,vận chuyển, băng tải dài 10 mét , cao 800mm ,rộng khoảng 650mm .thương lượng qua điện thoại 0903sáu45096
hình ảnh như hình nhé ,hình chụp sao lúc lấy y vậy .  ai cần đặt gạch em nha

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có cái súng vít còn mới , xài xong dự án bán lại cho anh em . súng mới nguyên bản sạc điện zin 220v về xàui ngay ko chế cháo jì cả. nguyên bản 1 súng ,1 sạc ,1 pin . Do xài dự án nên còn spare 2 pin mới còn hộp chưa xài khuyến mãi lun cho anh em . giá đi tất cả là 3000k . a em liên hệ 0903 sáu 45096 Tuấn nhé .
 Cám ơn nhiều .
hình minh hoạ có sao để zậy ko edit jì cả

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ai lấy súng vít em khuyến mãi cho hơn chuc đầu vạn vít , ốc ,lục giác các loại ợ .hàng nhật chính hãng . em chụp hình sau nhé

----------


## inoxtanson

còn gì để bán ko bác chủ?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> còn gì để bán ko bác chủ?


dạ súng vít ở trên bác hốt cho em nha?
 dạ còn có ít cái này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/91...hoan-khoet-doa
 và cái này thui bác ạ http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/45...o-chua-xu-dung
ngoài ra có ít xy lanh khi bác .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

như đã hứa em post cái hình của mấy cái đầu bit . ai mua bộ súng điện ở trên thì em sẽ khuyễn mại bộ bít khoãng 20 cây các kiểu của nhựt này . chắc giá cũng ko rẻ  đâu ợ .
 hình em nó đây , có bác nào ủng hộ em ko ? súng còn mới cứng đẹp zin mà ko ai kết ta?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

em có cái cục y thế này . dùng kết nối côllant through cho máy gia công . có bác nào cần em để lại cho 2.5 củ thôi. tình trạng mới 98% chưa xử dụng .ko hộp.  khả năng chịu áp cao , tốc độ 20000rpm
   link em nó tham khảo : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Deublin-Rota...cAAOxynRRSRJhe
đặc tính kỹ thuật : http://www.deublin.com/1109-011-164/

----------


## terminaterx300

> em có cái cục y thế này . dùng kết nối côllant through cho máy gia công . có bác nào cần em để lại cho 2.5 củ thôi. tình trạng mới 98% chưa xử dụng .ko hộp.  khả năng chịu áp cao , tốc độ 20000rpm
>    link em nó tham khảo : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Deublin-Rota...cAAOxynRRSRJhe
> đặc tính kỹ thuật : http://www.deublin.com/1109-011-164/


món này thì gần như 100% 4rum có khả năng dùng dc  :Wink:  khá ngon, dc tới 20.000rpm lận

----------


## Tuan Kieu

hình thật của em nó . hi hi 
  mà nếu anh nam lấy em discount kha khá cho nhá . hi hi

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này phải có spindle tưới nguội xuyên cốt mà , hình như chú Nam mập có hehehe.

----------


## terminaterx300

> cái này phải có spindle tưới nguội xuyên cốt mà , hình như chú Nam mập có hehehe.


hình như hơm coá đâu ................. hô hô  :Cool:

----------


## hung1706

Hình như em có, 3 con này kèm theo đầu spindle :3

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hình như em có, 3 con này kèm theo đầu spindle :3


có 1 con bt40 kéo dây đai cũng coolant through shaft :v

----------


## Tuan Kieu

mọi người có nhiều quá. em chả có con nào . bùn

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có hai bịch rưỡi đá cbn diamond dùng để doa,làm nguội ,cà tay 
một bịch 50 viên kích thước 5x5x90 mm .
 giá hai bịch rưỡi là 400k . 
   sẵn tiện discount món xanh xanh ở trên 50% có ai lấy ko ạ.? 
cám ơn ạ

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có hai cái van ckd này điện 110 volt dùng đóng mở điều khiển ở chỗ ....  
https://www.google.com.vn/webhp?sour...kd+3pa110-d2&*

 giá em nó hạt dẻ 300k /2pcs 
 mới 100% như hình chưa touch nha .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có mấy linh kiện linh tinh này , có bác nào dùng ko . giá tất cả 1000k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Để em hết mớ đó nha bác. Cả mấy thùng cpu luôn ạ

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, chú Minh lẹ tay thế  :Wink:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ok , bác lấy tận nơi hay sao ? cái này cồng kềnh em ngại ship lắm

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bán hộp đựng đồ rất trâu bò của hãng stormcase im2400 . chịu lực tốt , có lớp shield,roang chống nước ,kín hơi. hai khoá chắc chắn ,có van xả áp suất dư trong hộp . chịu lực va đập xe tải cán ko xi nhê .... 
 tham khảo thêm : http://www.carryitcases.com.au/buy/i...lack/iM2400BWD 

giá em nó ra đi là 500k nhé  liên hê : 090 ba sáu 45096  tuấn . các bác mua về đựng tool, dụng cụ ,đi công trình hay mang theo công tác cũng rất phong cách .
  hình thực tế chưa tắm rửa của em nó : (ghi chú em chỉ bán hộp nhé , còn hàng hoá trong đó em để minh hoạ , sẽ bán ở topic khác ạ ) .
cám ơn mn

----------


## Ninh Tran

> bán hộp đựng đồ rất trâu bò của hãng stormcase im2400 . chịu lực tốt , có lớp shield,roang chống nước ,kín hơi. hai khoá chắc chắn ,có van xả áp suất dư trong hộp . chịu lực va đập xe tải cán ko xi nhê .... 
>  tham khảo thêm : http://www.carryitcases.com.au/buy/i...lack/iM2400BWD 
> 
> giá em nó ra đi là 500k nhé  liên hê : 090 ba sáu 45096  tuấn . các bác mua về đựng tool, dụng cụ ,đi công trình hay mang theo công tác cũng rất phong cách .
>   hình thực tế chưa tắm rửa của em nó : (ghi chú em chỉ bán hộp nhé , còn hàng hoá trong đó em để minh hoạ , sẽ bán ở topic khác ạ ) .
> cám ơn mn


em lấy cái cặp nhé.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ok bác hôm nay đóng gói xong rồi mà ông viettel kêu ghé lấy ông lười lười chưa đến lấy . chắc trưa mai hắn ghé em ship chậm cho bác vậy . chắc cũng đợii lâu đấy . quả này bác mang cặp về đựng than đá hơi bị ngon đấy. hi hi

----------


## dobinh1961

hàng ngon quá

----------

hminhtq

----------


## Ninh Tran

> ok bác hôm nay đóng gói xong rồi mà ông viettel kêu ghé lấy ông lười lười chưa đến lấy . chắc trưa mai hắn ghé em ship chậm cho bác vậy . chắc cũng đợii lâu đấy . quả này bác mang cặp về đựng than đá hơi bị ngon đấy. hi hi


hehheehe.              .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có cái chân que này ai thích lấy nha. giá 300k.
cám ơn

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> có cái chân que này ai thích lấy nha. giá 300k.
> cám ơn


Em lấy nhe bác!

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ok bác minhphinguyen. sẽ mật thư tk thanh toán. bác cho thông tin gửi hàng
cám ơn

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có mấy cuốn sách manual hàng zin nguyên bản dành cho các bác nào thích sưu tập. một cuốn nặng tầm 1kg. dày 200-300 trang . bác nào thích báo em nha. bản tiếng anh. bản tiếng nhật bác nào kết thì báo em  nha. giá là 100k / cuốn .
 hi hi

----------


## ali35

> có mấy cuốn sách manual hàng zin nguyên bản dành cho các bác nào thích sưu tập. một cuốn nặng tầm 1kg. dày 200-300 trang . bác nào thích báo em nha. bản tiếng anh. bản tiếng nhật bác nào kết thì báo em  nha. giá là 100k / cuốn .
>  hi hi


em lấy mấy cuốn tiếng anh thôi nhá,liên lạc với bác chủ thế nào ạ

----------


## terminaterx300

> có mấy cuốn sách manual hàng zin nguyên bản dành cho các bác nào thích sưu tập. một cuốn nặng tầm 1kg. dày 200-300 trang . bác nào thích báo em nha. bản tiếng anh. bản tiếng nhật bác nào kết thì báo em  nha. giá là 100k / cuốn .
>  hi hi


cái này theo mấy con máy khoan taro lần trước thì phải ..............  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> em lấy mấy cuốn tiếng anh thôi nhá,liên lạc với bác chủ thế nào ạ


ok bác . zalo cho em nha . sdt : 090 ba sáu 45096 nha bác . bác lấy hết đám ở trên 8 cuốn hay lấy chọn lọc để em lựa ra cho bác .
cám ơn bác

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> cái này theo mấy con máy khoan taro lần trước thì phải ..............


 hi hi bác . mấy con kia khi giao đều có tài liêu đị kèm hết , chẳng là mổi máy có 3 bộ , xài chả hết . mấy sếp bắt em thanh lý nó . hi hi . thôi ai cần thì mua xài cũng được mà .

----------


## Luyến

Tuấn kiều giới thiệu từng quyển đi, quyển nào đời máy nào ... em cũng ham hố mà chưa biết lựa chọn kiểu gì!

----------


## Ga con

Mang tính sưu tầm là chính a.
Mấy đời mới có thể tìm được tài liệu online. Đời cũ thì đa số phụ thuộc vào sách.

Thanks.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Tuấn kiều giới thiệu từng quyển đi, quyển nào đời máy nào ... em cũng ham hố mà chưa biết lựa chọn kiểu gì!


Dạ trên hình mỗi cuốn sách có ghi serries facnuc 18 , 21,.... đó anh
  và có theo hệ phần mềm 
 có ghi cụ thể trên bìa sách đó . mỗi đời máy sẽ dùng manual khác nhau ạ . hi hi
  các bác có hệ điều khiển fanuc thì nhìn trên màn hình thường có ghi chữ hệ điều khiển nào . dí dụ fanuc serial 16i-MA  , fanuc serrial 6m .....

sách có các đề mục : maintainance là sách chuyên về các vấn đề bảo trì ,sửa chữa máy .
  operator : là chuyên về cách lập trình ,điều khiển máy để sản xuất
  parameter là sách về các tham số cài đặt cho thiết bị điều khiển
parts : là sách chuyên về linh kiện của máy , giúp tra cứu mã số để mua hàng thay thế sửa chữa...

vâng đại khái thế ạ .

----------

Luyến

----------


## ronaldinho_07

sách giấy nhìn đã quá
ai thích download thì đây,nhiều loại hơn 
https://jamet.com/portal.html

----------


## Tuan Kieu

sách như hình bán hết rồi. 
  bác nào cần thì em lục thêm cho thôi , chắc cũng chi được thêm mấy cuốn operator va maintainace thôi. còn loại toàn tiếng nhật em chả hiểu chắc các bác khó xài. Hoặc có sách về mạch điện cùa máy cnc fanuc hoặc tiện ,phay moriseiki  bác nào thích ngâm cứu em kiếm gừi cho ạ

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có bộ đo lỗ trong đã xử dụng vài lần còn mới và xử dụng tốt , phụ kiện còn đú đo lỗ từ 18-35mm . không có đồng hồ . giá đi 300k

----------

nguyenthanhhoang88

----------


## GunSrose

Bac tuan cho hoi Bo nay con du Ty va mieng canh ko bac?neu con du,cân do ko bi ro,bac cho e gach Bo nay,

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Bac tuan cho hoi Bo nay con du Ty va mieng canh ko bac?neu con du,cân do ko bi ro,bac cho e gach Bo nay,


còn đầy đủ bác nhé . chỉ ko có đồng hồ ,manual nhé bác

----------


## Tuan Kieu

hộp gauge đo lỗ trong 18-35mm , còn đủ khoá , ty . giá 300k 


đồng hồ so mitutoyo như hình , còn nhảy rất tốt độ chính xác 1/100 , giá 3 cái như hình 500k.

cám ơn đã xem

----------


## Tuấn

> có bộ đo lỗ trong đã xử dụng vài lần còn mới và xử dụng tốt , phụ kiện còn đú đo lỗ từ 18-35mm . không có đồng hồ . giá đi 300k


Em lấy cái này bác nhé, bác nhắn tin giúp em stk Vcb, thanks bác

----------

Tuan Kieu

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Em lấy cái này bác nhé, bác nhắn tin giúp em stk Vcb, thanks bác


ok bác, em inbox thông tin cho bác ạ .

----------


## nguyenthanhhoang88

Cho em gửi chút, em có dư cây SO mittutoyo 3058s-19. Mua mà ko dùng tới, cần nhượng lại giá rẻ 1500K. Ace nào cần thì call & Zalo em nha, Hùng :0934057805 . Thủ Đức HCM. Em cảm ơn ạ. Xin lỗi làm phiền mn

----------

hminhtq

----------


## Tuan Kieu

tạm khoá nhé

----------

